# Another "we're moving" story



## gottaBgolden (Jan 16, 2008)

On Pittsburgh's Craigslist this morning, thought I'd pass it along: 

Golden Retriever


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Please email the poster with the list for Golden rescue, you can find it on this website:

www.grca-nrc.org


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

The person looking to rehome this boy is asking $650 for him, doubt they'll want to surrender him unfortunately.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mylissyk*

Mylissyk

I emld. the poster and sent them the link to the Golden Ret. Rescues-praying they contact them!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Karen519 said:


> Mylissyk
> 
> I emld. the poster and sent them the link to the Golden Ret. Rescues-praying they contact them!


Karen, if you should get a reply, please update- curious since the person is asking $650 for him.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> The person looking to rehome this boy is asking $650 for him, doubt they'll want to surrender him unfortunately.


Unfortunately true, but never hurts to provide the rescue contacts.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

mylissyk said:


> Unfortunately true, but never hurts to provide the rescue contacts.


Absolutley, plus the Rescue Groups could list this dog as a Courtesy referral listing too.


----------



## gottaBgolden (Jan 16, 2008)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> The person looking to rehome this boy is asking $650 for him, doubt they'll want to surrender him unfortunately.


 
*I was thinking the same thing,but like you said, maybe a referral will result.*


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

or remind them to contact his breeder.....at that $$ for a Craiglist dog he must have quite the breeding!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Reply*

Haven't received a reply and doubt I will.
If someone wants to email them to contact the breeder, that would be good.


----------



## Deb_Bayne (Mar 18, 2011)

*This posting has been flagged for removal*



You are not allowed to 'SELL' pets on Craigslist, you can advertise for adoption or rehoming only. So I guess this is why the ad was removed by CL.


----------

